# السبـــــــــــــاكــــــــــه (خاص ب المعادن )



## Eng-Maher (2 فبراير 2007)

Castings, Second Edition
ISBN: 0750647906
Author: John Campbell
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Edition: 2 edition (May 29, 2003)
Pages: 352 pages
URL: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0750647906
-------------------------------------------------------------
Summary:
This is the key publication for professionals and students in the metallurgy and foundry field. Fully revised and expanded, Castings Second Edition covers the latest developments in the understanding of the role of the liquid metal in controlling the properties of cast materials, and indeed, of all metallic materials that have started in the cast form. Practising foundry engineers, designers, and students will find the revealing insights into the behaviour of castings essential in developing their inderstanding and practice. 

John Campbell OBE is a leading international figure in the castings industry, with over four decades of experience. He is the originator of the Cosworth Casting Process, the pre-eminent production process for automobile cylinder heads and blocks. He is also co-inventor of both the Baxi Casting Process (now owned by Alcoa) developed in the UK, and the newly emerging Alotech Casting Process in the USA. He is Professor of Casting Technology at the University of Birmingham, UK.

* New edition of this internationally respected reference and textbook for engineers and students; 

* Develops understanding of the concepts and practice of casting operations; 

* Castings Second Edition is the key work on castings technology and process metallurgy, and an essential resource on contemporary developments and thinking on the new metallurgy of cast alloys; 

* Revised and updated throughout, with new material on subjects including surface turbulence, the new theory of entrainment defects including folded film defects, plus the latest concepts of alloy theory.

*******s: 
Preface; Dedication; Introduction; The melt; Entrainment; Flow; The mould; Solidification structure; Gas porosity; Solidification shrinkage; Linear contraction; Structure, defects and properties of the finished casting; Processing; Environmental interactions; References; Index.

This is a stand-alone one-volume book, but there is a companion volume out: Castings Practice - The Ten Rules of Castings, and another one hopefully in progress: Castings Processes

-----------------------------------------------------------






الرابط ................................................
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781...e_New_Metallurgy_of_Cast_Metals__2nd_ed._.rar 

او هذا الرابط ...........................

http://rapidshare.de/files/13304295/CastingsJohnCampbell_muyace.rar


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بك


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى المهندس صالح


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 فبراير 2007)

يرفع للافادة


----------



## اسيل البياتي (5 فبراير 2007)

احد منكم يعلمني كيف انزل هذا الكتاب


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 فبراير 2007)

اسيل البياتي قال:


> احد منكم يعلمني كيف انزل هذا الكتاب



---------------------
عزيزى استخدم البرنامج الذى اضفته حديثا تحت عنوان 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42779
وانا معاك لو فى اى تفسير...


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 فبراير 2007)

اولا اضعط على زر ALT وانت بتغط على الرابط
تظهر لك صفحة اضغط على FREE 
ثم انتظر العد ُثم ادخل الارقام التى تظهر لك ثم DOWNLOAD


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 فبراير 2007)

اود ان الفت الانتباة انى درس السباكة بانواعها وتصميم قوالب السباكة وساحاول جاهدا ان افيدكم ولكن اعذرونى على تاخرى وذلك لان سرعة النت عندى مش قد كدة


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 فبراير 2007)

جزيل الشكر أخى ماهر على الكتاب
وهنا كتب أخرى للسباكه أرجوا أن تحقق الفائده :

Handbook of Lost Wax or Investment Casting 






http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44014

The Complete Handbook of Sand Casting 






http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44013​


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 فبراير 2007)

High Integrity Die Casting Processes






http://mihd.net/1.448/EJVinarcik.rar.html
size: 4.64 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 فبراير 2007)

Foseco Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook






http://www.uploading.com/?get=UXWW3A7O

```
password : www.blueportal.org
```

or
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346...-Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook__11th_ed._.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 فبراير 2007)

Foseco Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook, Eleventh Edition






http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/BROWN__J._R.__2000_._Foseco_Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook.rar​


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 فبراير 2007)

يا هلا اخى محب الله ورسوله هكذا يكتمل الموضوع مشكور على الاضافه وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## محمود33 (9 فبراير 2007)

محمود الجبوري يحيكم


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكوور اخى محمود واخى رياض -3


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى محمود33
واخى رياض-3


----------



## zam0332 (2 مارس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم zam0332


----------



## محمود سند (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2007)

مشكوررر اخى محمود سند


----------



## mohamed1985 (16 مارس 2007)

ارجو منك الترجمه لانى اريد قراءه هذا الموضوع ولكنى للاسف ضعيف فى اللغه الانجليزيه ولك الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 مارس 2007)

mohamed1985 قال:


> ارجو منك الترجمه لانى اريد قراءه هذا الموضوع ولكنى للاسف ضعيف فى اللغه الانجليزيه ولك الشكر



------------------------------------------------------------
اهلا بك عزيزى -- صعب قوى الموضوع ده لكن ممكن تستخدم قاموس الوافى :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2008)

يا هلا اخى محب الله ورسوله هكذا يكتمل الموضوع مشكور على الاضافه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

10000000000 شكر


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا 

نريدها بالغة العربية


----------



## seara (28 مايو 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------

